# Stamp press question



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

So for our mining layout we want to include a stamp press but I have not found anyone that makes on in either a kit or prefabbed, so does anyone on here know where I can find one or at least plans for one? Also has anyone else built one for their layout? We really appreciate anything you can come up with and thank you in advance.
Sean & Val


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Western Scale Models 
I built their O scale 10 stamp mill. They offer partd individual too.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Ozark Miniatures makes a stamp mill kit.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Follow this long thread at the Gnatterbox http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=2779

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Made it to page six of the thread Fritz linked to. Most interesting. So far, no hamsters, though...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Western Scale Models makes kits for a stamp mill and they also have kits for all the other mill machinery.


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Been awhile since I posted this up, Thanks for the information. 
Sean


----------

